# My sweet Ringer



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I had to send Ringer to the Bridge this afternoon. He's been having mega problems with his rear end the past 18 months/2 years. Last night after we got home from the ER his front end was no longer working and I had a terrible time getting him up the ramp and into the house. This morning we went out about 7 AM, I gave them breakfast, and gave him a special bowl of water. He couldn't move for the next 4-1/2 hours. He was already under the death sentence with the hemangiosarcoma tumor of his heart and the weakness in his rear was getting worse and worse. I could not let him continue this way.

My neighbor came over and helped me lift him into the van. We went to BK where he had five cheeseburgers, then we drove to the ER. As I held him and told him how much I loved him, my happy-go-lucky boy was given a tranquilizer and when he was peacefully sleeping, the vet sent him to the Bridge as I whispered to him how much I love him.

He was my first colored GSD, all the ones before him were whites. He's the one who taught me that all GSDs are the same under their coat colors. 

Ringer was one of those special dogs, nothing bothered him, he was always happy, loved to cuddle on the couch, and taught me that it was his right to have the last bite of my lunch or dinner. 

His sister Honey, Kelly, Mac, Slider, Bruiser and I will miss him like crazy.

Ringer
Schibar's Sir Ringer
June 27, 1995 - May 24, 2008








Rest in Peace my sweet Ringer.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Gayle, I'm so sorry about your sweet boy. The pain of losing my Max is still fresh for me, so I know how you're feeling right now. Know that my thoughts and prayers are with you.

Run free and healthy, Ringer...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Gayle, my heart goes out to you. I am very sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, regal Ringer.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh, Gayle,
I just read your post in the Senior section. I am so sorry that you lost Ringer. Your love and respect for him is present in your posts and stories.

He will be always in your heart and often in your thoughts.

Peace to Ringer at the brdige.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Praying for you as you go through this difficult time Gayle. Run free, sweet happy boy Ringer. Rest in peace.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Gayle, my heart goes out to you. No matter how many times this day comes it never gets any easier although we can often grow to bear the loss in time. Thank you for all the wonderful days you gave Ringer. I'm sure he thanked you many times in his own way. Thank you too for giving him the final gift of freedom from the loss of his quality of life. It is a privilege we can give these members of our family if not the human ones.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i am so very sorry for your loss
my heart aches for you

rip sweet ringer








thank you for bringing so much love into your mamma's heart


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I read your post in the senior section. I am sorry it has moved to here. God bless you for doing what was right for him and good luck as you learn to live without him.







RIP Ringer







Gayle


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Ringer















Many (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Gayle, I am so sorry. It's tough even when you know it's right.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh Gayle, I am so sorry. RIP Ringer you mom loves you so much.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Rest in peace big boy..


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Gayle, I am so sorry. Your Ringer was such a special boy. I am thinking of you and your Hooligans, and of course...vision of Ringer chasing his cuz in the beautiful fields at the Bridge


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!!
What a beautiful boy Ringer was!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh Gayle, I'm so very sorry.

Ringer will live on forever in all of our memories.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Gayle,

I am sorry to read of Ringer's passing. May time ease your sore heart and bring you only fond memories of Ringer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Gayle. It was clear how much you loved him. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Gayle,









I am so very sorry. My heart breaks for you.









RIP sweet Ringer.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to read of their passing.

He was a very good boy.

<<hugs>>


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm terribly sorry for the loss of Ringer, my heart cries for you.








Ringer


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gayle,

I'm so sorry. May you take comfort in the memories of your wonderful boy.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about Ringer. It sounds like you did all you could for him and that he had a wonderful life with you. RIP, sweet Ringer.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Gayle my thoughts and heart are with you.








Ringer, Jed will meet you at the Bridge with a ball in his mouth.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh Ringer, RIP sweet boy. I hope that you are playing happily at the bridge. Find Lando- she'll share her frisbee with you.

Gayle, I'm so sorry for your loss. Ringer will always be with you...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Oh he sounded like such a special dog!! I hope you find comfort in his memories and knowing how much he was loved.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

My prayers are with you and your family at this painful time. I am so sorry.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

gayle,

I'm so sorry and feeling heartbroken..It is wonderful for him to have you all the time..rest in peace you handsome boy...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest in Peace Handsome Ringer









many thoughts and prayers your way


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Deepest condolence on the passing of such a special boy. Thank you for looking after him so well, both in illness and health.

Hugs to you and your family. I cannot express my sadness for you as I feel like crying myself. Take care ... Alison

RIP, Ringer


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

He sounds like he was a most excellent dog. Please know that you and Ringer are in my thoughts. 

We will hug the fosters and permanent dogs all a little longer and harder tonight in his honor.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of Ringer's passing







RIP


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Gayle, I'm so very sorry


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Gayle-I am so sorry. I thought that you and he were going to be able to get through yet another problem. He was a lucky and special boy. 

Please take care.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

My sincere sympathy. Ringer sounds like he was a tremendous friend.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ringer sounds like a wonderful dog & you were a wonderful mom to him. He had an excellent life with you! My thoughts are with you. 

I was upset when I realized your post was moved from the Senior section to here. 








Rest in Peace Ringer. May you be with all your friends at the Bridge.









Kristina


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Ringer sounds like he was one special boy









*A Place in our Hearts

They will not go quietly, 
the dogs who've shared our lives. 
In subtle ways they let us know 
their spirit still survives. 

Old habits still make us think 
we hear a barking at the door. 
Or step back when we drop 
a tasty morsel on the floor. 
Our feet still go around the place 
the food dish used to be. 
And, sometime, coming home at night, 
we miss them terribly. 

And although time may bring new friends 
and a new food dish to fill, 
That one place in our hearts 
belongs to them... 
and always will. 
Linda Barnes 

*


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to you on the loss of your dear Ringer. May he rest comfortably now.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Gayle, I am so very very sad for you. 

RIP Handsome Ringer.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

RIP Ringer.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh Gayle, I am so sorry. I was checking for updates on Ringer this morning, and I found this. Please know that we are all thinking of you and Ringer. Thank you for being so strong for him when you had to be.

RIP, Sweet Ringer. Tell my Frankie hi for me and he will make room for you under his shade tree.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry!!!! 


((((((HUGS))))))) to all of you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss. RIP


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't visit this area much anymore, it's just too sad. but today I stopped by and found that your sweet boy had past on to the bridge. I'll shed tears for you and send hugs for your grief. But I'll try to smile for Ringer who is now playing happy and free from the confines of pain.
Run happy and free Ringer, and while you wait for your special friend to come join you, please tell Chance, Tucker and Palla, that I miss them so.







sweet Ringer


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Ring-Dinger.
















We were away this weekend, and I just kept thinking about you. I just got online and was just about to PM you, but a little angel paw ever so lightly tapped me on the shoulder and told me to check here instead. 

Sigh. I'm sorry. I'm so so sorry Gayle.









There is no dog ever more loved. He knew, down into the mitrochondria in his bones, how much you adored him... 

Rest peacefully Ringer. And enjoy all those heavenly snacks.







Somehow, I think that heaven has a big snack bar open 24 hours a day, just for Ringer.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I just saw this.
I am so sorry for your loss Gayle.
R.I.P. Ringer


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. Know that you were very strong for Ringer and that he knew how much you love him. He will be waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

It seems that no matter how much time is spent together, it is never long enough. I'm very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. You are a very courageous mom to have let him go. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

Sweet Ringer


----------

